# Wrong header panel



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I received my '66 GTO with a '67 LeMans/Tempest header panel (since it has the word "Pontiac" on it) and a '67 grille.
I want to revert all parts back to a '66 GTO.

My questions are-
Would this incorrect '67 header panel fit correctly on a '66 core mount and fit fine with the fenders if the years are different? Would '66 front fenders fit fine with a '67 header panel and grill?

I'm trying to figure out how many parts I will be replacing. Just the grill and header panel or the front fenders and core mount also?

other info-
Front fenders are a different color than the car so I don't think they are original.
There were missing bolts here and there during disassembly of the front.


----------



## Hammer (Aug 12, 2007)

*whole assembly?*

i'd have to look at a 66 header(doesnt the painted parts come down/across the bottom creating the opening?),,i MAY be a buyer for any front end `67 stuff,mine is complete but of course a crack here,split there

the fenders should be direct fit as will the radiator support?

hey!,i have a 72 flat rate manual! i was going to dump on eBay,i'll dig it out and check back later today,,hold it!,the fender#'s ARE going to be dif.,,the rocker trims would call for a dif part number(the holes are stamped dif),,i'll spec check the rad support at least=later


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

There is a small tab on the fender that meets the header. The 66 is shorter. If your fenders meet the panel fully and have a small indent for the headlight bezel, then the fenders are 67 also. The core supports and bumpers are the same for both years, so it doesn't matter if it was changed. It's possible someone changed out the whole front clip in the past.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's the header panels side by side.



I'll be replacing the grill and panel. 

TMP, thanks, I'll keep the core. I'll have to see about the fenders. The problem is the whole front is apart and the body is at the shop. I only have the rolling chassis and fenders in a shed.

If I took pictures of the fenders by themselves, could you ID them as '66 or '67?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

MaL said:


> Here's the header panels side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Get a pic of the tab next to the headlight bucket where the header panel would meet it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here ya go, MaL


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

TMP, excellent help! I took a pic of mine and it looks like '67 fenders. 
Is the tell-tale sign the indent?

Please, confirm-


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

MaL said:


> TMP, excellent help! I took a pic of mine and it looks like '67 fenders.
> Is the tell-tale sign the indent?
> 
> Please, confirm-
> ...


----------

